# harbour frieght drill press table attachment



## Howie

Looks like something I need. And the price is right(especially with my 20% off coupon)


----------



## MOJOE

MAN…..I might have to make my first ever stop at Harbor Freight…....looks like something my benchtop drill press could use.


----------



## EEngineer

I saw this on sale, too, and just had to have one. I had one little problem with mine; one of the threaded knobs had the threads bunged up. I ran a tap through it (imagine that! American threads) and it cleaned right up. It clamped to the table of my ancient Westcraft drill press and works just fine. I recommend it too.


----------



## tooldad

I basically bought the same one from Grizzly a few years ago. It has held up, I think I spent $40 on it.


----------



## new2wood

Harbor Freight has some descent products. Their expendable items are a good deal (sandpaper, glue, brushes, etc). I have also had good luck with their air tools.


----------



## AaronK

wow that does look like a good deal after all. I might have to pick up one of these. thanks for the review.


----------



## BrandonW

Good value! You can't even buy just the tracks and knobs at Rockler for that price.


----------



## a1Jim

Seems like a bargain


----------



## HokieMojo

wonder if they raised the price. the internet says $30, but it still looks like a good price.


----------



## dbhost

I think they had it on sale for $20.00 recently…


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

I picked it up at the regular price 29.99 but even at that price it's not bad. you could make your own for a little less but you wouldn't be saving much with all the hardware. the only problem with this table is the insert which is not standard thickness. if you have a planer that's no problem. if not, will need to deepen the cut with router.


----------



## Howie

I picked it up for 29.99 less 20%. I'm satisfied with it but I have to modify it for my Ridgid drill press. The hold downs don't work. I'll just drill them out and move them over.


----------



## Rustic

I am going to check it out 'cuz I need one


----------



## rydonmf

Thanks for posting. I could say you've cost me $30 or you saved me around $70, we'll go with saved.


----------



## affyx

went to HF today - it's priced at $29.99 - if it was on sale the sale is over. But since it costs $10 or so in gas to go anywhere nowadays, i picked it up anyway. My drill press's cast iron table was too big for this so I had to do some jockeying, ended up passing the bolts through the iron table instead of outside of it - the added benefit is I didn't need the cam brackets to hold it on and I can use them as hold-downs above the table.

Thanks for the review! This is much more cost effective and quick than making my own.


----------



## b2rtch

I have one also fro over a year and I also like it very much, I could not make it for the price.It works well for me.


----------



## b2rtch

MOJOE bye careful when you go t HF, you might end up buying many more things that you intended to start with. HF is my favorite store.


----------



## Bearpie

I just scored a drill press on Craig's list today and then when I got home, I saw this post and went to HF and they were sold out but had a display they offered but it had missing parts so I declined. I must say that the table is not top quality but you can't beat it for the money so I am going to another HF and check them out. Thanks for posting.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## Pete_Jud

I have mixed feelings about this table, I had to relocate the hold downs to fit my Delta drill press. The fence is too tall, it gets in the way with most drill bits, and stops the handle on the drill press. For less than 30 bucks after tax with the 20 off coupon, it works well with sanding drums, but for me the other drawbacks have caused be to build one of my own design. But as stated before, just buying the T track, knobs, bolts, toilet bolt, and hold downs to make your own will cost you close to the sale price. Maybe it works better on other drill presses.


----------



## b2rtch

I use an HF 16 speeds floor drill press and it works just fine on it.


----------



## patcollins

I got mine in the mail last night and installed it on my cheapie Chinese bench-top drill press. It works great, I was surprised at the quality for coming from Harbor Freight. I've sealed the edges of the MDF with some polyurethane, not sure why but I felt they needed sealed.


----------



## Ken90712

Interesting, Don't think you could make it for that need a new one for my drill press I trashed the old one.


----------



## hickeymad

Mine needed the tracks glued down as the screws easily pulled out of the MDF base material. Also, the knobs on the fence get in the way of my drill-press arms in many situations. Given its shortcomings, I plan on scraping this thing and using it's parts to build my own.


----------



## cdhilburn

Stumbled across this online last night and ran out and bought it this morning. For the money and time I spent putting it together (3 minutes max)....it is freaking awesome!!!!


----------



## skone

i just ordered this table from harbor freight. Question: What size is that blue T-track up front? I was thinking I would like one or two hold downs. Not sure what size they should be. Looking at the blue aluminum Rockler one with free shipping.


----------



## skone

I'm with Pete Jud, entirely.

Cashflow motivated purchase. Ordered April 1st. Package finally came April 12. Slow shipping aside, here's my experience:

Packaging was solid. Though it was minimal, there was damage to the table top. The laminate was chipped off in two spots. Not a deal breaker but unfortunate. The spots where the HF table anchors to the drill press' table were concealed by the width of my press' table. I had to bore new holes and move the 'anchors' outward to fit my cast iron table. The MDF crumbled when I did this (LDF?) and I had to Bondo and have another go.

Having gotten it on properly at last, it seems like it will work well enough. Like Pete experienced, my press handle collides with the fence. I may route a curve in the fence for the handle to pass through however, the handle meets the fence right at the fence's T-track knob. This will involve more thought and re-working which I am not up for.

I paid $36 after shipping. Can't really complain.


----------



## DrDirt

I got the sam table for my B-day Lst week, and it is great. I have a DP350 (12 inch) unit so I had to use a forstner bit and move the threaded disc for the hold down screw out by ~1/4 inch since my table is a little larger than the design allowed. It is for 8 and 10 inch Drill Presses not 12 but at 34.99 - 20% off coupon it was a great deal.
I didn't have the issue of the MDF table crumbling as Skone did, so I was either lucky or got one with denser MDF.


----------



## MarkShultz

curious if people with this table think it is deep enough? i see that it is about 12" deep. Many of the other designs are ~18" deep.


----------



## EEngineer

I don't find the 12" width any limitation but my shop area is limited anyway and I have mine attached to a tabletop, not floor standing drill press so YMMV.

Understand, this is a cheap (very cheap) Chinese product. It is servicable, buuut…

I managed to tear the stick-on rulers off within a coupla months. If you don't paint the edges, I would expect the MDF (LDF??) to swell. I doctored mine as shown here and I am still using it a coupla years later.


----------



## Holt

Funny that someone mentioned tearing this thing apart and using the pieces to build their own. I do the same thing with their furniture dollies. I can get them on same for about $10. After I tear the staples loose and remove the carpet, I have a decent set of four casters and four short pieces of hardwood. I did that when I built my cabinet lift. I would (and did) buy better casters for tool stands, but for low usage stuff, $10 beats $50+ all day long.


----------



## Dakkar

The experiences of ajb and EEngineer with this same product demonstrate the fact of life every repeat Harbor Freight shopper must eventually face-their products are produced with poor quality control standards. This doesn't mean it's not worth it to buy things there. Just be prepared to return or refurbish it in order to make it usable.


----------



## DanTindall

picked up one of these today and they must have changed it. The screws where the threaded studs attached fell out of the card board they were screwed into. Yep, that is right, card board. The outside of the table seems to be some sort of veneer over what I first thought was MDF, but it isn't MDF, it is some sort of cardboard materials. I was just about to drill new holes for studs to mount into but am afraid that the materials are not strong enough. This little table is exactly what I need and I didn't want to spend as much as I paid for the drill press to get a drill press table. However, since the thing isn't even MDF, it is on the way back to the HF store.


----------



## WoodJitsu

Old thread, but HF still carries this. I picked one up for $30 (with 20% coupon) and it's ok for what it is. I'll eventually build a better one, but for the price, it's a nice stopgap for now. BTW, this is the exact same table the MLCS sales for twice the price (the only bonus is that it has edge banding) Kind of disappointing when you discover respectable companies are just rebranding the same cheap Chinese imports.


----------



## yellowirenut

Had no idea they carried these… I always carry a 20% coupon in my wallet. As it sound even if it does not fit my drill, its worth the price just for he hardware.


----------

